# JD 4020 hydraulic remote question



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a JD4020 and JD 2510 in the last couple of years I have noticed pressure at the remotes all the time witch after time makes them leak and then I have to rebuild them.SO I went and got all new O-rings to rebuild the controller under the dash but that doesn't seem to be the problem. Can any one tell me what parts I need in the controller to fix it. Do I need the little balls ,springs, cones or some other parts or am I looking in the wrong place to fix the problem .I've looked on youtube and the net for help but have found very little info just wondering if anyone on here knows how to fix this any help would be great.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a 3020 that has the blocks 2 outlets on each block one block on both sides behind the seat. The factory blocks I guess I should say and both leak. We have had the tractor to a JD dealer that has rebuilt the blocks twice and still they still leak. I don't know what the answer is. I think the outlets are set up the same as the 4020 if I remember right. A neighbor used to have a 4020 and he would come and look at our 3020 every now and then on a couple of things.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Does either of them have a float postition on the remotes? Spent about 10 years on a 4010 but can't remember if it has a float position. If they do have a float postion you should be able to couple hoses by putting the remote in the float position. If the 4020 valve is typical of the industry, it relies on spool to bore fit in the valve to control the ports. More than likely there are not any replaceable components. The seal is made by close tolerances between the spool and bore in the valve. Over a couple of million cycles, it just wears out..... Before coupling or uncoupling, you should be able to turn off the engine and work the lever both directions to relieve the pressure, then hook up with the engine off.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

This is why I got the O-rings. But there are cones with a steel ball held by a spring then there is a needle that pushes the ball out of the way. So I was hoping somebody knew if I just need the ball, the cone, the needle or if I am looking in the wrong place. I thought it was just a spool setup with o-rings but I was wrong.

The other problem is the bale thrower drifts to the left and I have to keep moving it back to the right and on the disk I cannot hold it at a constant height.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds to me that you might have an internal high pressure leak somewhere.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Farmerbrown, we have some things in common. I too have a 4020 and a 2510 and I too have spent a lot of time and money rebuilding remotes. 2520, 4010, 4030, 4040 all worked on by me over the years some by dealers and one converted to iso by dealer. The one constant is after a short time they leak again. Out of desperation I wenr to TSC and bought a pair of universal iso couplers, about $150, and put them on the 2510. Been a couple years and they don't leak yet but are very ugly looking . It does sound like you may also have issues at the control valve. Best of luck and you are not alone.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks guys when I figure it out I'll let you know


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

There a lot of parts in those valves. I haven't done them personally but have watched as my neighbor mechanic has done them. All parts can be gotten from Deere or aftermarket. I can give you a phone number to a guy who can talk you through it if you'd like.


----------

